# leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE



## Faboulas (24. Januar 2010)

*leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Hallo zusammen,
ich stelle mir momentan gerade einen neuen PC zusammen mit einem AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE als CPU. Als Gehäuse hab ich ein Antec Three Hundred mit insgesamt vier Gehäuselüftern. Zuerst wollte ich mir zur Kühlung meines CPUs den Brocken aus der Alpenföhnserie von EKL nehmen doch ein Bekannter meinte, dass dieser für meine Verhältnisse überdimensioniert sei (da ich nicht vorhabe noch großartig zu übertakten). Er meinte ich solle mir lieber einen kleineren un vor allem auch leichteren Kühler nehmen, damit mein Mainboard (Gigabyte GA-MA770T UD3P) auch nicht so stark belaset wird. Also bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einem Kühler der so um die 500g maximal wiegen sollte, aber trotzde noch genügend Kühlleistung für meinen Prozessor hat.
Kann mir da irgendjemand von euch weiterhelfen? (passende Tests wären auch nicht schlecht)
Gruß Faboulas


----------



## silent_freak (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

naja, falls du deinen pc viel transportierst spielt das bestimmt eine rolle, aber im stationären betrieb seh ich da keine probleme....wenn du wirklich einen leichteren kühler haben möchtest und der preis eine rolle spielt, schau dich mal bei Arctic cooling um (bsp. Freezer 7 oder Xtreme), die haben mich im alltag noch nie verlassen...wenn geld allerdings nicht kriterium nummer 1 ist, kannst du auch z.B. auf Kühler von Xigmatek (z.b. dark night) oder prolimatech (der is zwar auch schwer, aber gut  ) zurückgreifen


----------



## darkycold (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Das wäre ein günstiger Kühler.
Arctic Cooling  Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2
Arctic Cooling
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 - Pro PWM Rev.2
Oder der Freezer 64 Pro PWM
Arctic Cooling
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Arctic Cooling » Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro PWM
Können beide 130 Watt abführen.
Deiner hat glaub ich 125 Watt

Hab den AC Freezer 64 Pro PWM auf meinem 945 95tpd. Da kühlt er sehr gut und leise, da er mit ca. 900 rpm dreht.

Dennoch ist es so, dass das keine Kühler für OC sind.
Sie sind lowbudget Kühler, aber sie kühlen.

MfG darkycold


edit:
Da war ich wohl etwas zu langsam @ silent_freak


----------



## Faboulas (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Danke schonmal
Also Geld spielt eigentlich keine entscheidende Rolle, aber die teureren High-End Kühler wiegen wohl alle eher so um die 700g oder? Oder kennt ihr da einen der weniger wiegt auch ohne Rücksicht auf den Preis?
Gruß Faboulas


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

ach das mit dem Gewicht ist doch völlig latte..  ich würde entweder beim boxed bleiben oder gleich zum EKL Groß Clockner greifen!


----------



## jenzy (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

einen TOP CPU-Kühler zu finden bis 500g ist schwer. 700-1200g haben die meisten. 

hier der wäre gut mit 550g Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel AM2/AM3 (AMD) » Noctua » Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U9B


----------



## NeroNobody (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Was machst du mit deinem PC?!
Gehst du auf LANs oder steht er bloß unterm Schreibtisch.
Bei letzterem behältst du am besten entweder deinen Boxed oder du kaufst dir nen EKL Groß Glockner (da hat KaiHD7960xx völlig recht ),Mugen 2 und wennsn bisschen mehr sein soll einen Megahalem


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Auf meinen 955BE sitzt ein "Xigmatek S1283".
Äusserst leise, dreht bei mir zwischen 450-800 Touren, mit 600g relativ leicht und kühlt auch beim benchen mit 3,8GHz noch ausreichend, allerdings stell ich ihn dann Manuell auf höchste Drehzahl (ca.1400U/min).
Kostet unter 30€ und pustet auf dem MA770-UD3 nach oben, was bei deinen "ThreeHundred" natürlich gut passt.
Allerdings ist die Bauhöhe mit 160mm beachtlich und passt vielleicht nicht in jedes Gehäuse.

Achja, 
hätte eben fast mein Board geschrottet als ich mit nen Zollstock die Höhe des Kühlers messen wollte, kam mit der metallenen kleinen Endkappe des Zollstocks aufs Board wodrauf plötzlich der Bildschirm schwarz war ..... Schock des Tages !! .... 
Naja, nach nen Neustart läuft er wieder ....


----------



## Spikos (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Auf meinen 955BE sitzt ein "Xigmatek S1283".
> Äusserst leise, dreht bei mir zwischen 450-800 Touren, mit 600g relativ leicht und kühlt auch beim benchen mit 3,8GHz noch ausreichend, allerdings stell ich ihn dann Manuell auf höchste Drehzahl (ca.1400U/min).
> Kostet unter 30€ und pustet auf dem MA770-UD3 nach oben, was bei deinen "ThreeHundred" natürlich gut passt.
> Allerdings ist die Bauhöhe mit 160mm beachtlich und passt vielleicht nicht in jedes Gehäuse.
> ...


Vorher immer den Strom wegnehmen bevor du was im Gehäuse machst! Grad noch gut gegangen


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Danke für den Tipp, 
aber was ich nicht alles im Gehäuse mache während die Kiste läuft .....

Hätt ich wenigstens nen Grund gehabt auf AM3 und DDR3 zu wechseln .....


----------



## TAZ (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Ich hatte auch den "kleineren" Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro PWM aufm Phenom II 955 BE, unter Last war es eine richtige kleine Turbine, zumindest vom Geräuschegel her. Unter Prime 95 ging er schon mal ~60°C.

Hab jetzt den Brocken von EKL drinne und bereue es überhaupt nicht...CPU geht auf maximal 50°C und im Idle so ~30 bis 35°C.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Brocken...(Jetzt sind auch die 4GHz kein Problem mehr.  )


----------



## jenzy (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Habe auch den EKL Brocken auf meinem 955BE echt zu Empfehlen  für den Preis von 35€ einfach TOP


----------



## Faboulas (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Ich werd wohl nicht auf irgentwelche LAN-Partys gehen, das ist eher sicherheitshalber gedacht. Wie ich schon am Anfang geschrieben habe, werde ich den CPU wohl nicht mehr übertakten, weshalb er ja auch nicht allzu heiß werden sollte. Bei dem Boxed-Lüfter hab ich allerdings schon ein paar Mal gelesen, dass er etwas laut sei. Es ist ja auch (zumindest theoretisch) möglich, dass irgendjemand mal gegen den PC stößt oder er von sonst irgentwo einen Stoß bekommt. Deshalb ist die Wahl eines leichteren Kühlers eigentlich nur als Sicherheitsmaßnahme gedacht, damit auch bei irgendeiner unglücklichen Situation möglichst nichts passiert und ich für meine Zwecke denke ich keinen außergewöhnlich leistungsfähigen Kühler brauche.
Aber nochmal danke für die bisherigen Antworten
@Singlecoreplayer 2500+: Extradank für deinen hals-(bzw. board-)brecherischen Einsatz


----------



## Spikos (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Da passiert nichts, wenn mal jemand gegen den PC stößt, solange dein Kühler kein Kilo wiegt. Da müsstest du schon eher voll zutreten...


----------



## Faboulas (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Mein Bekannter hat mich da einfach ein bisschen verunsichert...ich tendiere im Moment zum Noctua NH-U9B, da es ungefähr in meine Gewichtsvorstellungen passt und ja auch eine gute, leise Kühlleistung haben soll. Nur stellt sich mir hier doch ein bisschen die Frage, ob das Verhältnis Preis-Kühlleistung so gut ist. Denkt ihr das dieser Kühler sich schon lohnen würde oder soll ich dann vielleicht doch lieber den Xigmatek S1238 nehmen?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Der Noctua scheint nen guter Kühler zu sein, nicht zu schwer und ziemlich kompakt.
Trotz des 92mm Lüfters scheint er relativ leise zu sein.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das du mit dem nen Fehler machst da er laut Tests kaum schlechter kühlt als "die Grossen".

Liegt an dir, is zwar nicht teuer aber auch nicht der günstigste ....


----------



## Bruce112 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

die guten kühler fangen ab 700 gramm an 

gute kühler +leichte kühler gibt es nicht 

diese aussage ist falsch von dein bekannten ,falls du nicht mit dein pc überall mit nimmst +bei pushpins ist das so .

der brocken ist eigentlich perfekt ausserdem werden die gute kühler verschraubt .backplatte ist drin .+der gewicht wird an den schraubplatte verteilt hier wird der mainboard minimal beansprucht .

ausserdem bezahlst du einmal stadt 2 mal 

oder du nimmst den boxed kühler 



sons würde nocta nicht den gigant von 1.2 kg rausbringen .


----------



## downgrade (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Hallo erstmal ^^

auf meiner cpu (ebenfalls 955 BE) sitzt der standard kühler, der von der kühlleistung her zwar reicht, mir aber ein wenig zu laut ist.
Würde es da nicht genügen einfach den lüfter gegen was leises (wie z.B. einen ordentlichen Be quiet) zu tauschen oder gibts da eventuell komplikationen?


----------



## schlappe89 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Ja gibt es wahrscheinlich weil der Be Quiet Lüfter bei weitem nicht so hoch dreht und nicht die Förderleistung des alten Lüfters bringt. Deswegen lieber gleich nen neuen Kühler kaufen


----------



## downgrade (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Danke, hatte mir schon sowas gedacht 
Werd dann wohl zum Groß Clockner greifen


----------



## Faboulas (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

Ich hab mir das alles mal ein bisschen überlegt, aber hardwareversand baut die Kühler nur bis 700g ein (wegen dem Transport) und mir wäre es eigentlich lieber, wenn ich dann zu Hause nicht nochmal das Mainboard ausbauen oder sonst noch etwas machen müsste(da bin ich ein bisschen faul). Ich bin dann jetzt auf den Xigmatek Achilles gekommen...denkt ihr der wäre ne gute Lösung für mich oder eher nicht?


----------



## Schwini (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: leichter CPU-Kühler für AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE*

ich hab ja noch nie gehört, dass einem das gewicht seines CPU-Kühler's wichtig ist.^^

Ich denke mal, die leichteste Variante is der Boxed Lüfter.  soviel plastik wie da drann is.


----------

